# Improvement And Marks Deduction



## anum9 (Oct 1, 2016)

Hey I have a query regarding admission and marks deduction. There is a rule that 10 marks will be deducted from overall aggregate per gap year. But if a student gives improvement in the gap year instead of wasting it, Will they still deduct the marks ?


----------



## Hadia (Sep 18, 2008)

As for UHS and PMDC no such rule exsits.


----------



## anum9 (Oct 1, 2016)

It actually exists for Sindh MDCAT.


----------



## Elh (Sep 24, 2021)

anum9 said:


> It actually exists for Sindh MDCAT.


Do you mean the deduction applies to mdcat marks or the alevels/ inter marks after gap year???
Please explain


----------

